# Aussies and South Africa



## ArtDecade (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyone watching the Tests?


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 14, 2018)

You guys are no fun.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 14, 2018)

'Merica!


----------



## Bodes (Mar 14, 2018)

Watched a few sessions, here and there. As an Aussie, it is great to not hear the arrogant ex-Aussie test players talk about themselves instead of what is going on out in the middle of the oval.

Seems like the Aussie players can't cope when someone gives a little back to them.

Neither team is playing great cricket, but it is entertaining as the niggling little jabs at each other is a bit of fun.


----------



## mongey (Mar 25, 2018)

ArtDecade said:


> Anyone watching the Tests?


yeah watched a bit when I can . and now shit has blown up crazy with this ball tampering stuff 

SA really got under their skin and they fucked up the aussies


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 26, 2018)

Smith and Warner are about to lose millions after this disgrace. Deservedly so.


----------



## Vyn (Apr 22, 2018)

I've been deliberately avoiding this thread because it's been getting far more airtime than it deserves. I'm sad that Smith is out because he's a fantastic player and seemed like an alright guy off the field. Glad Warner is gone though, he's a wanker. Half of the problems off the field Australia has had have been because of that bellend


----------



## r33per (Jun 23, 2018)

Watched Ireland / Australia this morning (UK...). I was the only Scot amongst a bunch of dyed in the green wool Irish rugby fans. It was great fun


----------

